# New CS exam information



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

*I figured someone may find this information useful.*

*NEW INFORMATION FOR POLICE OFFICER EXAM APPLICANTS WHO WILL BE AGE 21 BEFORE THE MAY 19, 2007 TEST DATE*








On April 18, 2007, Governor Patrick approved Chapter 33 of the Acts of 2007, "An Act Relative to Civil Service Examinations for Appointment as Police Officers." which states that: "No person shall be eligible to take an examination for original appointment to the position of police officer &#8230; if he will not have reached his 21st birthday on or before the date of examination."
Before this law was passed, applicants had to have reached their 21st birthday as of April 23, 2007, the last filing date. The new legislation allows individuals who turn 21 on April 24, 2007 through May 19, 2007, to file for the examination. If this legislation affects you, you may now apply on-line or request a paper application.
Please review the examination announcement poster 9395







. Applications must be filed or post marked no later than July 25, 2007; the application processing fee is $75.00.
If you apply, you will be scheduled to take the makeup examination on September 29, 2007. Your exam results will be processed so that you will appear on the new police officer list at the same time as those candidates who take the exam on May 19th.

Police Officer - Amended
Municipal Service & Mass. Transportation Authority (MBTA)
Open Competitive Entry Level Examination
Announcement Number: 9395
Exam Date: September 29, 2007
Last day to apply: July 25, 2007​


----------



## Massreturnee (Nov 30, 2006)

Can anyone apply or just those who are 21?


----------

